# Look what followed me home today



## truckin23 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Look what followed me home today Clausing 8520*

I saw this ad on CL Saturday morning while I was having my coffee .
Milling Machine (redwood city) 3/01/2013
A UNITED Machine Tools Company milling machine. These are made in the USA and were very good quality. This one is pretty old and we just don't have room for it anymore. It was undergoing a rebuild so it is partially dissembled. It needs new bearings, and it is missing one piece. Email if interested. 
It turned out to be a Clausing 8520 with MT2 collets and original 3/4 hp 3 phase motor
So I emailed not expecting an answer back since it was posted Friday
next thing I know he call I ask what are you looking to get for it and he said he figured it was worth $50.00 in scrap I told him to delete  the ad I'll take it . I gave him a 50 and they loaded it with a forklift
for me it needs bearings and the X axis gib .
I plan to clean it up and use it 50 bucks


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 5, 2013)

Great find!

Why can't I find stuff like that 


Have a great day!

Ed


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ill double your money!!!! :rofl: Seriously sweet score!!! One of these days, one of these days...

Chris


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 5, 2013)

NICE SCORE!


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 5, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## cvz6977 (Mar 5, 2013)

Great find...congrats.


----------



## Buickgsman (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow thats fantastic!  I've never seen one but I think that or a similiar model would be a good replacement for my Jet 15" mill.  I'll be on the lookout!  Thanks for getting me hooked on another piece of equipment!   

Congrats on your find!


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, you stole it!!!    I wish I could have gotten mine for that price.  Great find!


----------



## Clausing (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet! What a deal, and what a piece of great equipment. 

More pics when you get it together and working..please.

Clausing
:whistle:


----------



## truckin23 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the great comments I started tearing it down yesterday to see what's missing and a few more pieces than originally told to me  ( maybe I should call him and ask for 25.00 back ) just kidding 
sent an email to Clausing to see what they have in stock and I'll go from there


----------



## truckin23 (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely I'll post pics along the way thru the tear down and up to the making of chips picked up my bearings today and belts . Took the  the original Howell 3/4 hp motor to work with me because we have 3 ph power  there  wired it up plugged it in walla ran so quiet and didn't vibrate or move even sitting on a steel welding bench .


----------

